# Any "Skype" amp techs?



## Suferosa (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey all. I'm in rural Saskatchewan and there are no real amp techs around here. I have an amp that requires a pretty simple mod. I have the parts as well as some semi instructions and block diagram from the builder. Does anyone know of any amp techs that would assist via pics and Skype? I've done some basic mods in the past and have knowledge on draining caps, good soldering technique but have no clue on schematics. I could also possibly drive to Regina if anyone knows of a tech there.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What amp and mod?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> What amp and mod?


Yes! It is a must to begin. 

Give us these informations and the kit mod you bought.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He sent it to me. It is wiring a relay between the Hi/Lo inputs and the preamp. Hand wired amp. Looks reasonably straightforward.


----------



## Suferosa (Jul 21, 2020)

Latole said:


> Yes! It is a must to begin.
> 
> Give us these informations and the kit mod you bought.


Yes, I can PM the info to anyone that may be interested.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What's with the secrecy behind this amp?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Suferosa said:


> Yes, I can PM the info to anyone that may be interested.


Why PM ? 

This forum is the place to show


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Variations On The Carlos Santana Secret Chord Progression


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

It a secret amp !!!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Suferosa said:


> Yes, I can PM the info to anyone that may be interested.


I can post the photos here if you would like.


----------



## Suferosa (Jul 21, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> I can post the photos here if you would like.


Sure!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

"Hey! It's a bogner helios 50. The amp is a 2 channel but has 2 inputs as well. A "Plex" and a "hot". The issue is if you use the Plex in=put the clean is great, but the gain channel is very low gain. If you use the HOT input the gain channel is awesome, but the clean is very distorted. The mod entails adding a relay so when you use the clean channel it routes it to the lower flex input and when you use the gain channel it routs it to the HOT input. I have some basic instructions and a block diagram as well. ... The amp is hand wired thankfully. Here's the info I have as well as the block diagram, schematic and gut shot:

-Use one input as the amplifier’s sole input
-Source a DPDT mini relay. I recall it being a 12 volt relay, but check that it is the same voltage as the relays used in the amp.
- the relay allows two channels: the sound of the old low gain input into the low gain channel, and the sound of the high gain input into the high gain channel.
-I am attaching a block diagram showing what I did.
-I also added a 3PDT switch to flop the function of the switching, installed in the unused input jack hole. The customer wanted the cleanest and dirtiest sounds, but I also I added a switch so that he could also get the hi gain channel with the old low input sound and the lo gain channel with the old high gain input sound. This involved flopping the buss jumper and the in/out of the first gain stages connections of the relay to the opposite sides of the relay. Again, a good qualified tech should have no problem sussing this out.
-The new relay was glued to an open part of the pub near the input jacks with superglue. Be sure to install a diode (1N4001 or similar) across the relay coil, band side to the 12 volt line.
- The new added relay should switch at the same time the existing channel switching relays switch. The existing relays are in a row on the PCB.
I seem to remember a capacitor that went from the front panel ground to the PCB ground. It can be safely removed. Or it might not be there.

I hope this helps. I should take about an hour to do this.
If you decide that the toggle switch isn’t needed, it makes it simpler and still provides the most usable “go to” sounds.
























"


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> I can post the photos here if you would like.


Sure we like amp porn !


----------

